# Dubai residential areas



## fahed (Nov 10, 2004)

Last time Sheikh Mohammed Bin Rashid announced 10,000 free houses for the locals. Moreover, Dubai gives free plots for locals and the locals pay for building their house (the government of Dubai gives half a million interest free loan and this number could have raised this year). There are strict standards for building a house in Dubai, to maintain safety and quality.


----------



## smussuw (Feb 1, 2004)

I dont really know the difference between salaries in different emirates.

The salaries for the fediral government employees is the same but in Abu Dhabi they have an allowence of 4,000 AED I think.

Each local government have different salary system. I really dont know what is it like in Abu Dhabi but a local in Dubai get a minimum of 12,000 for a bacholer and 14,000 for engineers.

In Abu Dhabi locals have more benifts like having free interest loan of 1.7 million while it is only 750,000 in Dubai. Abu Dhabi always distribute free farms for the locals which doesnt happen in Dubai. Abu Dhabi also distribute many houses comparing to Dubai which distribute a little. I dont know if there other differences but as u can see though things are a plus.

In other hand Abu Dhabi is full of wastah and many dont benifit from those free houses for example. Even in their jobs they always favour family names instead of experience comparing to Dubai which is concerend qualification mainly.

Other than those things all the locals get free education, free health care, free plots of lands and marriege gifts.

I dont know who gave u the idea of the Dubaians being poor. We have some poor neighbourhood but they are only two in satwah and Al Qusais. Most of them have moved to a newer places. Most of the Dubaians have big houses. We dont have 3 floor houses like u do in Kuwait but our houses are big 2 floor houses comparing to urs.

If u want to see the locals u should go to places like jumeira, safa, Al manara, Al Barsha in Bur Dubai OR u can go to Al Memzar, Al Mezhar in Deira. There ore many other places. CityCenter isnt the place to see local houses.


----------



## fahed (Nov 10, 2004)

Nad al Hamr and Mirdef has got cool houses too. Zabeel has mansions hehe


----------



## smussuw (Feb 1, 2004)

^ I really dont know where do we have poor and tiny houses except in Satwah and Al Qusais?


----------



## Saif (Jul 31, 2005)

mohammad said:


> Saif: Thanks for replying in this thread. Much appreciated.
> Do you have any links to map renders of where those houses are being built? Or could you perhaps give me the name of the district which is under-going housing developments?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


i spent like half an hour looking for that !! may be i should search in Dubai governments sites or somethings.
i dont know why you have the idea that kuwait with its parlemnt is better than uae ?!! sure that is an advantage we in uae dont have.

BUT

if you compare whats happening you will find that UAE is giving more to its nationals than Kuwait do.

just as an example the free lands for nationals for houses are much larger in area than Kuwait's areas,



anyway

i found these from albayan search. its about government houses in different emirates.

note that these are different news and not giving the total of houses or buildings.

you can do a search and you may get better results than the once i got.
http://www.albayan.ae/servlet/Satel...pagename=Albayan/Article/FullDetail&c=Article

http://www.albayan.ae/servlet/Satel...pagename=Albayan/Article/FullDetail&c=Article

http://www.albayan.ae/servlet/Satel...pagename=Albayan/Article/FullDetail&c=Article

http://www.albayan.ae/servlet/Satel...pagename=Albayan/Article/FullDetail&c=Article

http://www.albayan.ae/servlet/Satel...pagename=Albayan/Article/FullDetail&c=Article

http://www.albayan.ae/servlet/Satel...pagename=Albayan/Article/FullDetail&c=Article *(the 10000 houses in Dubai)*

http://www.albayan.ae/servlet/Satel...pagename=Albayan/Article/FullDetail&c=Article

http://www.albayan.ae/servlet/Satel...pagename=Albayan/Article/FullDetail&c=Article

http://www.albayan.ae/servlet/Satel...pagename=Albayan/Article/FullDetail&c=Article

http://www.albayan.ae/servlet/Satel...pagename=Albayan/Article/FullDetail&c=Article


http://www.albayan.ae/servlet/Satel...pagename=Albayan/Article/FullDetail&c=Article

http://www.albayan.ae/servlet/Satel...pagename=Albayan/Article/FullDetail&c=Article

http://www.albayan.ae/servlet/Satel...pagename=Albayan/Article/FullDetail&c=Article






and many more , actully i found 300 topics about this issue and i copied those links randomly.
note that almost all of these projects were within the last 3 to 4 years.

and that about the governments houses not about the industrlial areas and the Commercial encouragemnets stuff.

and within dubai non-governmets houses i remmember that there is about 10% discount on some projects ( palm deira) i think for Dubai nationals.


----------



## mohammad (Jul 6, 2005)

Alright, thanks for the links. Ill make sure I get the chance to read all of them. 

By the way, the reason why UAE locals get more land for their houses is because their country is very big compared to other GCC countries.

PS: I really appreciate the time it took you to find those links. Thank you very much, mate.


----------



## Saif (Jul 31, 2005)

you are most wellcome brother ,

hope that somehow change your idea about UAE and its locals.


----------



## mohammad (Jul 6, 2005)

Hopefully it will. 

Now all you guys need to do is increase your local population.  =P


----------



## BinDubai (Aug 31, 2004)

smussuw said:


> In Abu Dhabi locals have more benifts like having free interest loan of 1.7 million while it is only 750,000 in Dubai. Abu Dhabi always distribute free farms for the locals which doesnt happen in Dubai. Abu Dhabi also distribute many houses comparing to Dubai which distribute a little. I dont know if there other differences but as u can see though things are a plus.
> 
> In other hand Abu Dhabi is full of wastah and many dont benifit from those free houses for example. Even in their jobs they always favour family names instead of experience comparing to Dubai which is concerend qualification mainly.
> 
> ...


i just want to comment on the loan part in AD it's 1.7 million because housing costs more over there not beacause of land prices or designs .. it's because only companies from AD are allowed to built housing there but this will be cancelled soon so that means that housing prices will decrease in AD.


----------



## clydd (Aug 21, 2005)

if anyones interested ... www.nationalhousingdubai.com.

I cant understand everything in the site cause its in arabic, but im sure the
Wesite name gives quite a clue!


----------



## Saif (Jul 31, 2005)

lol yea its the sheikh mohammed housing project.

nice site haven't seen it b4


----------

